# Trailer Thieves



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

click here.....

http://www.baitcar.com/node/95


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Wow, what a brazen pair.

RCMP should take care of these two.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Slick video. Too bad they took the Outback.


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

Man oh man that would suck!! Hitch ball and goose neck locks are so cheap by comparison to dealing with what those owners will have to go through now......gezzzzz, I hate it for those owners....


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

The only good thing about them is they have good taste for TT's.









Leon


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Makes me glad my "baby" is stored in on my parents property....oh I sure miss my Outback. The PNW Rally can't come soon enough...


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Like Jim said
I glad it's right along the house and busy neighbors

Don


----------



## aantolik (Apr 8, 2005)

And I thought all the thieves were in the US. Had a Coleman tent camper stolen from right in front of my home many years ago. Came out of the house in the morning, got partway into my car & realized the trailer was gone. What a terrible feeling.







It was found in not to bad of shape a couple days later. Thieves are very brazen people sometimes.


----------



## BLUB (Oct 23, 2005)

My new neighbor used to come over and talk to me every day when I got home from work. The minute I drove up, he'd come running over to visit. One day I drove up and there were four guys in a brown pickup backed into his driveway on the side of his house, I was really beat from working and so I just waived and they waived back, I ran inside so I didn't have to visit with all of them. The next day I came home from work and there he was, coming to talk. He asked me if I had seen anyone at his house, I said yep, four guys in a brown pickup were hitching up your boat. Turns out this was the first day since I move in that he wasn't home to talk to me after work. OOPS! They weren't his friends and they got his boat and I just watched. He did get the boat and trailer back but the brand new Mercury outboard he borrowed from his friend is gone. Bummer, he had to buy his friend a new motor and he still doesn't have one!


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

All thieves should be shot.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

They actually closed the gate. Incredible.

Probably find them on E bay for sale.


----------



## LateralG (Feb 11, 2006)

Am I alone on this, or do all the shots seem too perfectly framed to be from security cameras?


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

They have to break into a sewage treatment plant to get mine. No one goes there volutarily.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

With any luck, the Chinese tires on the OB went flat for them 2 miles down the road....
















Steve


----------



## mjs518 (Oct 24, 2004)

LateralG said:


> Am I alone on this, or do all the shots seem too perfectly framed to be from security cameras?
> [snapback]82035[/snapback]​


I had that same exact thought when I viewed those. And what thief would take the time to close the gate afterwards?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Bad stuff!









I always keep a tounge lock on my Outback, in storage, in front of the house, and when camping. It's quick, easy and cheap insurance.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

I think my first spring mod is going to be a tongue lock for when the tt is home or at a park when we go to the beach.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

A simple and cheap lock is to get a 2 5/16 ball and grind off the threads or torch them clean off. Put that on the trailer and use your normal lock if you use one when towing.

John


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

h2oman said:


> They have to break into a sewage treatment plant to get mine. No one goes there volutarily.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't be too sure, waterguy. I worked in the wastewater lab for many years - perfect job for me, as I have no sense of smell









Slug


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

nynethead said:


> I think my first spring mod is going to be a tongue lock for when the tt is home or at a park when we go to the beach.
> [snapback]82172[/snapback]​


I use a tongue lock for both of my trailers (Outback & my utility)

Thor


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

nascarcamper said:


> All thieves should be shot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not in Canada!








In Canada just like Australia and England only criminals are allowed to have guns.


----------



## KRKarnes (Jul 9, 2005)

Read the article and agree. Thieves should be shot. BUT.... the price of the Outback 5th wheel caught my attention.....$40,000 ???? I have the biggest Non 5th wheel Outback has with all options and only paid a little under $21000. I haven't saw anything in the Outback 5th wheels worth $19000 more than whats in the 31 RQS. Sounds like a big insurance claim in the works. So how many thieves are involved????


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

KRKarnes said:


> Read the article and agree. Thieves should be shot. BUT.... the price of the Outback 5th wheel caught my attention.....$40,000 ???? I have the biggest Non 5th wheel Outback has with all options and only paid a little under $21000. I haven't saw anything in the Outback 5th wheels worth $19000 more than whats in the 31 RQS. Sounds like a big insurance claim in the works. So how many thieves are involved????
> [snapback]82269[/snapback]​


Are you talking about the thieves that took the camper or the thieves that run the place?

Gotta be more specific when talking about "thieves" and "Dealers" in the same sentence.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Probably in Canadian dollars, eh?

My hitch is a super glide and it takes a special plate that is bolt and tack welded onto the 5. Anyone who wants to steel my 5 will have to do it with a super glide hitch.


----------



## onemilmhz (Oct 18, 2005)

LateralG said:


> Am I alone on this, or do all the shots seem too perfectly framed to be from security cameras?
> [snapback]82035[/snapback]​


It looks like law enforcement cut and spliced the videos to show the best angles and parts that show the thieves faces. If I have a tape to take to trial I usually make a copy with the parts I want shown in court and have the prosecutor admit both into evidence.


----------



## LateralG (Feb 11, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> A simple and cheap lock is to get a 2 5/16 ball and grind off the threads or torch them clean off. Put that on the trailer and use your normal lock if you use one when towing.
> 
> John
> [snapback]82175[/snapback]​


This would be my choice. My concern is finding a lock strong enough to resist large bolt cutters.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

kjdj said:


> nascarcamper said:
> 
> 
> > All thieves should be shot.
> ...


I watched some of the other videos on this site and on one there was a guy waving a gun around and while he had the bait truck he broke into 3 other vehicles and hit 3 cars. It said that after that all he got was 4 years. I guess they're not so anti-gun as we thought up north. Oh I forgot they are only against law abiding citizen gun owners. Also as someone who's had a car stolen and been stranded 80 miles from home late at night I think 40+++ years would have been far more appropriate.


----------



## jallen58 (Oct 27, 2003)

I always use a hitch lock my 28bhs was stolen from the front of my house the night before we were departing for a trip.

jim


----------



## LateralG (Feb 11, 2006)

jallen58 said:


> I always use a hitch lock my 28bhs was stolen from the front of my house the night before we were departing for a trip.
> 
> jim
> [snapback]93199[/snapback]​


Whaaaaat?

They stole it while it had a hitch lock in place?
Or, is that what motivated you to buy a hitch lock?

What make/model hitch lock do you trust?


----------

